

Any reason Not to run Linux in a VM all the time? - gaius
http://unix.stackexchange.com/q/38379/5560

======
lutusp
> My Linux distro is hosted in VirtualBox with Windows as host, and I quite
> like it that way, snapshots are incredibly useful.

Take the plunge. Run a Linux host and Windows in a VM. That way you'll be
ready for Microsoft's upcoming collapse. :)

I have Windows installed in a VirtualBox VM on this Linux machine, but as time
passes I find fewer and fewer reasons to launch it.

------
bifrost
Its slow?

~~~
gaius
These days, it's not.

~~~
bifrost
Its slower than the raw HW, so yes, that is slow.

